

Unobtrusive JavaScript -- Use It!  - nickb
http://www.chromasynthetic.com/blog/archive/106

======
jfoutz
It's stuff like this that reminds me HTML CSS and Javascript ought to be
thought of as object code. Figure out the right way once, then make the
compiler do it. Now, where did i leave that website compiler? :)

